

Creative Web Typography Styles - pbotelho
http://tympanus.net/codrops/2012/09/12/creative-web-typography-styles/

======
mnicole
Manoela does consistently solid experiments, I've been really impressed with
her stuff on Codrops. Be sure to check out the actually gallery instead of
just the thumbnails.

------
angry-hacker
Nice, but custom fonts look ugly on my Chrome, Windows 7 (64bit) for some
reason... no antialias... Everything looks perfect on Mac/Safari.

------
olefoo
This is very inspiring, I'll be looking to some of these techniques when I'm
building templates for my next app.

